# Cheap stabalizing



## APBcustoms (Apr 16, 2014)

I want to get into stabilizing but I don't want to spend a lot of money any ideas or hookups. Looking for a place to get one really cheap but you can pm me and we can make a trade for wood if you're willing lol. But if not I would like some ideas


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I want to get into stabilizing but I don't want to spend a lot of money any ideas or hookups. Looking for a place to get one really cheap but you can pm me and we can make a trade for wood if you're willing lol. But if not I would like some ideas


U might find something on YouTube .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 16, 2014)

Going to watch this thread, I am also interested. I saw a video of someone using a pickle jar, a brake bleeder, and some minwax wood hardener once. Not sure how well any of that works. I could see small air bubbles coming out of the wood. Is that the same as stabilizing?


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2014)

3 biggest expenses are chamber, vacuum pump, and resin. 

Can't do anything about the resin, just expensive. 

Start searching pawn shops for vacuum pumps. Rotary vane two stage are best for the deep vacuum you need... #CFM is not a big deal. American-made increases odds of finding parts or service later if necessary. Do some online research about them and you'll learn what you need to ask and look for.

There are a few chambers here and there on ebay... whether they are quality relative to Jon Kennedy's or Turntex, I can't say. 

My hunch is, like most tools, if you try to go too cheap on your setup you end up rebuying sooner than later.

You'll also need a toaster oven with a reliable temp gauge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> 3 biggest expenses are chamber, vacuum pump, and resin.
> 
> Can't do anything about the resin, just expensive.
> 
> ...



I feel you with the going cheap part that does scare me


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

How cheap is cheap?????

Ray


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

Idk I think I have a salut ion I'll get back go this later


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you guys think this would work it can do 12-14 liters per minute. The reason I ask is I can get one for free from my dad.

http://www.zefon.com/store/zefon-diaphragm-sampling-pump.html


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2014)

Austin, it looks from the site like that one pumps high volume (which is not a big deal), but I see no reference to how much vacuum it can pull. Call them and ask how deep a vacuum that pump can pull.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok I'll do that in the morning I really want to avoid as much cost as possible I have 100 bucks to my name at the moment and no job


----------



## SENC (Apr 17, 2014)

But you have wood!


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 17, 2014)

SENC said:


> But you have wood!



Yeah and it's all mine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch Craigslist if you need to buy a pump. I just picked up a Harbor freight two stage pump that had been used once for $90. They are $160 new. It will draw 28 1/2 to 29 inches of vacuum all day long. It will definitely carry me through until I can spend some decent money on a good American made pump.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, I had the 2-stage harbor freight pump for a long time. It worked great! Be sure and change the oil every once in a while to make it last a long time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 18, 2014)

Austin I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but it's highly unlikely you are going to get started for less than a hundred bucks. I had my chamber made by a friend and all i paid was the material price and no labor to my friend. That including the pump was over a hundred easy. The pump was hf one as well and materials fr the chamber were not that expensive. Resin alone to do anything costs an arm and a leg, a 1/2 gallon of cctus juice will sit you back another 50 plus shipping. If you are interested in making your own chamber pm me and I'll give you a good lead.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the little 2.5 cfm HF pump and it works like a charm IMO


----------

